# Monday's weather



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I had 9 big toms in the field I'm hunting Monday morning. Pretty excited to see what transpires!!!


----------



## walleyenut3214 (Feb 27, 2012)

I see where I'm going Monday morning from 9am to 11am there is a window where the rain will stop always see a bunch of turkeys after a rain.....I didn't get a chance to scout but once so will be a scout hunt and go off where they usually travel I'm gonna set up 2 decoys and do very little calling just enough to hopefully grab their attention .


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Glad I have a hard shell decoy


----------

